# dreams of rescuing people, what does it mean??



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

recently i keep having crazy dreams,, firstly i kept dreaming that i was rescuing a baby from all of these cartoon people that wanted to attack it,, i was holding so tightly to this baby and trying to protect it and all of these people were chasing me!!

i also keep dreaming that i rescuing my nephew from crazy things like a plane driving really slow

aswell i had a dream about i a girl i wasnt really that fond of but when i was dreaming i saw this girl crying and when i woke up i liked the girl and had sympathy for her.

why is this?????? 
what do thses things mean???


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

This is interesting, I too would like to know. I used to dream about this girl I was best friends with, I was always tending to her wounds and stuff. Like stitching her up, and cleaning the wounds. And I was always carrying her around in my arms (bridal style). And at one point I threw her over a cliff. Weird huh?


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> This is interesting, I too would like to know. I used to dream about this girl I was best friends with, I was always tending to her wounds and stuff. Like stitching her up, and cleaning the wounds. And I was always carrying her around in my arms (bridal style). And at one point I threw her over a cliff. Weird huh?


 
lol yes,, i wonder why you threw her off a cliff.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe because she didn't talk to me for like two years and said nasty things about me. We started talking in july last year, the nightmares stopped.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

me and my friend were actually talking about my dreams awhile ago. i told her about this dream i've had with the same recurring theme for like three days now, though they weren't on three consecutive days. anyway she told me its most probably because it's something i want, or something along that line. i dunno, but maybe you're subconsciously desiring to be someone's hero?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I was someones hero, and I disappointed them. And all I wanted was to say sorry.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm almost afraid to know what my dreams mean, lol


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Dunno, but I had a dream about hacking computers last night... Not sure what that means either, except that maybe I'm working too hard.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Alexa said:


> recently i keep having crazy dreams,, firstly i kept dreaming that i was rescuing a baby from all of these cartoon people that wanted to attack it,, i was holding so tightly to this baby and trying to protect it and all of these people were chasing me!!
> 
> i also keep dreaming that i rescuing my nephew from crazy things like a plane driving really slow
> 
> ...


IMHO: your afraid of not being able to protect yourself; also you have a developed empathy, that can transcend your own standards.

I wasn't saying anything prior to this, but i'm so inclined to believe you are so definitely an INFJ :crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

A subconscious desire for the fame which accompanies the saving of a life?


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

With the whole thing combined also with crazy people chasing you during your dream, as HannibalLecter mentioned, it could be a subconscious desire for fame for doing something good. 

But it could also just plan be a subconscious desire to help and protect... has anything particularly bad happened to anybody you care about recently? :mellow:

After my sister figure committed scuicide, I had many dreams about attempting to rescue people too... During one particularly vivid and clear dream, I was doing everything possible to talk a female stranger out of killing herself, a stranger who just randomly came up to me to let at least one person in the world know she was going to end her life. And so I had to do everything possible to save her... It was a very intense dream.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

Marco Antonio said:


> IMHO: your afraid of not being able to protect yourself; also you have a developed empathy, that can transcend your own standards.
> 
> I wasn't saying anything prior to this, but i'm so inclined to believe you are so definitely an INFJ :crazy:


 
thanks marco,, ive been thinking about what my myer briggs type is and keep getting different results everytime!,, so thank you ill take on board infj,, i dont know very much about it and im hoping that crazy face doesnt mean im crazy lol 

It was bizarre actually i just woke up one morning and i do seem to have developed empathy,, which is a bit mad,, i feel more liberated now though, because i can see things a lot more clearly and i can think better of others as oppose to being on the defensive all of the time. :happy:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe you secretly wish to be a super hero.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Alexa said:


> thanks marco,, ive been thinking about what my myer briggs type is and keep getting different results everytime!,, so thank you ill take on board infj,, i dont know very much about it and im hoping that crazy face doesnt mean im crazy lol
> 
> It was bizarre actually i just woke up one morning and i do seem to have developed empathy,, which is a bit mad,, i feel more liberated now though, because i can see things a lot more clearly and i can think better of others as oppose to being on the defensive all of the time. :happy:


i don't want you to believe what i'm about to say is absolutely accurate, but i would be inclined to think at this point of time, that your empathy did exist, because you would try to protect these representations of your subconsciousness, but also it could be that your fear of not being able to handle the "crazy outer world" and your inclination to save what's most pure of you (baby-innocence), were stopping you from observing the world through that empathy. Your dream could be a way to bring both these aspects into balance. But that's just my perspective.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Maybe you secretly wish to be a super hero.


If so, 'tis not 'secret' anymore - she just announced it to the world.


----------

